# Rhinestones falling off :(



## klynnruss (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
I made a Tshirt with rhinestones (from a stock transfer) on Friday night. Sunday night, my daughter washed the shirt (inside out) and accidentally dried it in the dryer. The stones are falling off now. 
*Can these garments be put in the dryer?
*Also, I was told they have to set a day before washing. Maybe it got washed too soon.
Any advice? I want to start selling these and am scared to death if they don't hold up any better than this!


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

well could be a couple of things. 
did you use the correct temp and pressure on you press?
could be the glue on the stones?

I don't put them in the dryer, but my employees do all the time and never have a issue. 

jennjenn


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

You must make sure you have heated them enough when affixing them with heat. 

I have applied these to many items in the past, Even fluffy slippers and had no problems, family members still report to me they are in mint condition after 1 year.

I would definatly leave for at least 24 hours for the glue to dry although tht is more than enough time, 

As for drying items in the dryer, i can sy i havent had a problem there either, 

Im going to say you didnt apply enough heat when affixing them.

Are you ising a heat press or domestic iron?

Either way, Try again applying more heat, alittle hotter and a little longer.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I also advise to hang dry but customers have told me they dry them all the time without loosing stones so I would think that you may have other issues as mentioned above, time, temp, pressure, stones. Never heard of letting the shirt sit a day before washing, once the glue has completely cooled, the stone is stuck.....well atleast mine are.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would think it was the temperature, pressure, or time also, but it could be the glue. I had gotten some of my first rhinestones and they would come off all the time. I now get all of mine from ShineArt and I have never lost another one. I dry mine in the dryer all the time and have never had a problem. I would start with trying to heat press them at a higher temperature for a little longer and then try more pressure if that doesn't work.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you using a heat press or an iron? If a heat press, what temp are you using and for how long?

I put all of my shirts in the washer and dryer and don't have any stones falling off.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Since they were stock transfers, make sure you contact the seller and confirm their recommended time & temp for application. Then test another one.

I don't know about that 24 hour thing to let the glue dry. I wash at least one of my items, immediately, after pressing, if I am doing the press job for a client, to make sure everything is ok. I also have a "press sample". Whenever I get in a new supply of stones, I take about 10 gross from random bags, press them on a scrap shirt, and throw it in the washer & dryer, to test out the stones.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

allhamps said:


> Since they were stock transfers, make sure you contact the seller and confirm their recommended time & temp for application. Then test another one.
> 
> I don't know about that 24 hour thing to let the glue dry. I wash at least one of my items, immediately, after pressing, if I am doing the press job for a client, to make sure everything is ok. I also have a "press sample". Whenever I get in a new supply of stones, I take about 10 gross from random bags, press them on a scrap shirt, and throw it in the washer & dryer, to test out the stones.


We were thinking the same thing. I just did that this morning, not one stone fell off. I have traipsed the world searching for stones and never ever heard about letting them sit for a day after being pressed so I just had to test it and it was not true in my case.


----------



## klynnruss (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments to my post. I am using a Sunie heat press. I tried uping the temperature quite a bit. I also read in another post that after pressing them you have to turn the shirt inside out and press again for a few seconds. So I have since gone back and done this to all my shirts. I haven't rewashed any shirts yet to see if it helped. Prayerfully we've solved this problem!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Which Sunie press are you using? I just found out that my first Sunie heat press was defective and stones were falling off all over the place because it wasn't heating thoroughly. You should get a temp reader and point it at different spots on your platen to see if the temperature is consistent.


----------

